# Battery Experts



## Petrus (7/10/16)

Guys check this out. 

http://www.batteryexperts.co.za/lithium-ion-batteries/cylindrical/


----------



## RichJB (7/10/16)

These appear to be 5-10A ICR batteries. I don't think Mooch would recommend them for vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## boxerulez (7/10/16)

I have something in order from them... waiting to clear its laying on the bay apparently.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/10/16)

ICR's typically have an onboard protection pcb making them longer than our standard 18650's and they have current limiting as a safety feature.
Most likely wont work on any ecig mod, not even a regulated one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Warlock (7/10/16)

I’m just about to place an order on them for some ICOM radio batteries so I’ll add a few of them to the order.

I vape everything at a whopping 20 watts ... so I’m not going to be drawing to many amps.

Should work for me.

Besides I can use them in a torch if they don’t fit the mods.


----------



## boxerulez (12/10/16)

Ok so you guys can at it. He has 30q in stock... take 10 or more and they will ship them free of charge... R120 ea ex vat.

Less than 6 Gets you a price of R135 ea ex vat and you dock up shipping of another R85 ex vat for courier.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Warlock (19/10/16)

Ok so the order arrived. The top one is from Battery Experts, the bottom one purchased at VapeCon (one of 10)



Bad pic but you can just see the R131.58 ex vat price.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## PsyCLown (19/10/16)

Really decent price for some great batteries!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Warlock (19/10/16)

@PsyCLown I’v just come of their web page, the price now is R175.00 ex vat. Wonder if someone has whispered in their ear


----------



## ShamZ (19/10/16)

Rated thread by mistake lol, cant undo?


----------



## ddk1979 (19/10/16)

Warlock said:


> @PsyCLown I’v just come of their web page, the price now is R175.00 ex vat. Wonder if someone has whispered in their ear



If you buy 10 or more the price changes.
Sent them an email and they agreed to R120 each x 10 x 1.14 = R1368

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (19/10/16)

5 gets you R120 each
10 gets you r120 each and free shipping


all ex vat

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (19/10/16)

Petrus said:


> Guys check this out.
> 
> http://www.batteryexperts.co.za/lithium-ion-batteries/cylindrical/



Got an error 404 message...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (19/10/16)

Waine said:


> Got an error 404 message...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems its changed to http://www.batteryexperts.co.za/product-category/lithium-ion-batteries/cylindrical/


----------



## Waine (20/10/16)

@Bluejeenz looks too good to be true. If you order, let me know how these perform please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (20/10/16)

Someone already ordered and they seem legit. @Warlock care to comment?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock (20/10/16)

For You @boxerulez




I have three batteries unused from VapeCon purchase from Vape King. Weight 45.74, 46.02, 45.95 all grams. The one with the black dot from Battery Experts weighs 45.99 grams.
I’m not going to do the whole thermocouple discharge/charge rate thingy again.

I’m comfortable with the battery.
Big pictures sorry Admins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (20/10/16)

Thats awesome thanks @Warlock

I will be ordering 6x at months end... even if just to get the special price. Will sell some on to buddies locally.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (20/10/16)

Waine said:


> @Bluejeenz looks too good to be true. If you order, let me know how these perform please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, these 18650 batteries really aren't all that pricey actually.

I was looking into importing them and selling them locally for a similarish price.
You can get them really cheaply from the suppliers in China. I imported some from a retailer in China and landed in my hand after customs I paid around R92 per 30Q battery and Sony VTC4 battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

